# my New 2007 Altima *Lots o Pics*



## phx08 (Jan 24, 2007)

Well here it is, picked it up a few days ago, but i got a chance to take some pics of it. 

PICS of the new car.

You can see the other Jetta in the BG









Comparing it with the Maxima





























And FINALY a Video CLICKY FOR VIDEO


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice looking car man... any plans for it?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

beautiful car! congratulations on ur new baby


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

It'd be interesting to see what your Maxima's wheels look like on your Altima...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

two beauties. i got a max myself sitting in the driveway. but dudde!! XENONS are A MUST on maximas!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

nice car. keep us posted when you decide to start modding it. I want to know how those things run, I heard the 3.5 maxima's are scalding some ass now.


----------

